# Brussels Summer Open 2008



## jazzthief81 (Aug 1, 2008)

Olivier Polspoel and Jimmy Coll are organizing a tournament in Brussels during the first weekend of September:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BrusselsSummerOpen2008


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

verrrrrrrrrrry tempting!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

I was starting to "inscribe" but realised that Swedish Open 2008 is held at the same moment:

2008 Sep 6-7 Swedish Open 2008 *Sweden*, Rosersberg (Stockholm) Sigtuna Numismatic Association

2008S ep 6-7 Brussels Summer Open 2008 *Belgium*, Brussels Campus Ceria


This will be another tough decision. Most events are the same, but for some reason Swedish Open has 2x2x2_bf instead of 5x5x5_bf. (And Swedish has no inspection, Snake and 3-in-a-row, but also Feet)

The biggest problem I see for Brussels is that Swedish already has 32 registered competitors


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The biggest problem I see for Brussels is that Swedish already has 32 registered competitors



I think we will get quite a good turn up for this tournament also.

I'm certainly going to Brussels. I think it would be insulting to my fellow Belgian cubers not to come to this one after having travelled thousands of miles going to many other tournaments.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The biggest problem I see for Brussels is that Swedish already has 32 registered competitors



The Brussels Summer Open has been announced on the French-speaking speedcubing forum about three weeks ago; it was not official at that time because the organizers were still looking for a venue, but registrations were already open, and some cubers (including myself) have registered. The site has simply not been updated yet.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

TMOY said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem I see for Brussels is that Swedish already has 32 registered competitors
> ...


I don't understand why it had been announced on a French speaking speedcubing forum, but not here (or did I just miss it during the Czech/US Open period). Apparantly competition info is still very much spreaded over the internet untill it becomes official. I just think it is a little unfortunate to have 2 competitions so close to each other in the same weekend. (probably has to do with the venue and/or my weird conception of "close to each other"). I cannot remember a time when I had to make a choice like this.

I think I will be going to Brussels, simply because it is so close.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 1, 2008)

it seems flying to brussels is not really an option from where i live! what are the other main airports in belgium?... i may have to catch a train!


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Aug 1, 2008)

Really big chance I will be in Brussels.
As Lars said, not coming to Brussels but travel to Bilbao and such doesn't pay any respect towards fellow belgian cubers. 

Besides, breaking the belgian record in Brussels. Can't be any more perfect. 

Still have to qualify me with better times for EC.

See you all in Brussels.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I don't understand why it had been announced on a French speaking speedcubing forum, but not here (or did I just miss it during the Czech/US Open period). Apparantly competition info is still very much spreaded over the internet untill it becomes official.


I don't think there's anything wrong with that. In the end this group is just a group like any other and people can post wherever they like. People should not be blamed for not posting on this group.

Sure it's a great idea to have one large, open community and this forum has certainly become the most visited and most relevant speedcubing related forum on the internet. But if you think that _everything_ that could possibly be of interest to cubers is posted on this forum, you're living too much in your own world.

I agree that it would have been wiser to inform everybody at the same. But if I understand correctly, they were still just making plans and there was nothing definite yet until the moment it was made public to everyone.

I hope I didn't take that remark out of proportion, Arnaud


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

I certainly realise that there are many more cube-forums around and that not every single piece of information makes it to this forum.

I can also perfectly understand that a tournament they are still just making plans for isn't mentioned on this forum

But TMOY said it was announced three weeks ago and I would like to think that enough people visit both the French forum and this forum that a tournament announcement would be mentioned here within 3 weeks

My remark was based on the assumption that it was already announced 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 1, 2008)

OK Arnaud, I'm happy to hear that that's how you see things and I'm fully in line with you. My reaction was a bit sharp but I just feel very strong about these kind of things.

Something different now: I'm sure there will be something announced soon about accomodation but since I live in Leuven, which is 30 minutes by train from Brussels, I will just sleep in my own bed .

So if there are people who would like to stay at my place during the weekend, please let me know. I have one sofa (not for tall people ) and room for about 2 more people who can sleep on an inflatable matress. For reviews, you can consult Dan Harris or Erik Akkersdijk .


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Dibs? (no need for a review, I sleep everywhere)


----------



## Erik (Aug 1, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> For reviews, you can consult Dan Harris or Erik Akkersdijk .



It's GOOOOOD, wake up with: The Police - do do do, de da da da... (not to be confused with doudou  )


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Long time no see Erik. Would you prefer another "no sleep" trip to Sweden or a "sleep at Lars" trip to Brussels? 

And is there any way I can get my skates back before wednesday? Actually, everyone should just come over to my place on wednesday and join me during the http://www.wednesdaynightskate.nl/


----------



## Erik (Aug 1, 2008)

Lets chat about it on MSN tomorrow.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool! Arnaud and Erik, you can both stay at the Vandenbergh Inn.

I can still take two more people without having to put Arnaud in the broom closet (he'll sleep anywhere ).


----------



## Ron (Aug 1, 2008)

Room for an old guy who snores?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> But TMOY said it was announced three weeks ago and I would like to think that enough people visit both the French forum and this forum that a tournament announcement would be mentioned here within 3 weeks.


That may be the problem. Most French-speaking cubers are very active on Francocube but never come here, or at least never post here. I haven't seen any thread about last month's Toulouse Open on this forum, to give another example.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ron said:


> Room for an old guy who snores?


Hey, Ron! Of course there's still room!

And that way Erik will still get his lack of sleep, which is the perfect recipe for breaking new records.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

I will be on MSN tonight. Today is just too beautifull to stay in.

And I know some French-speaking cubers visit this forum. There is a FMC tutorial there that looks a lot like mine . Some french-speaking cubers also participate in the weekly competition.

And Lars: You are right about putting Ron and Erik in the same place. That way Erik will get his no sleep ingredient. But to complete the recipe you might need to invite another guest


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

I kinda changed my perfect cubing conditions recipe for getting good times at a competition, yes... and this one actually includes a good sleep. 
Other ingredients are:
- Joel, Rama, Ton, Ron, Guus, Arnaud, Sander, Sven, Frank Morris, Adam Zamora, Gunnar, Kare, Henrik, Kirstina, Jean, Edouard, Gilles, Dan H, Lars V, Kai, Dennis, Maria, Joey and the hungarian + polish guys should be present at the competition. The more people, the better the times will be.
- Use the farest timer from the scrambling table.
- Get distracted by the 'another guest' from Arnauds post (Misa! )
- Skip something if possible, not of the utmost importance but still helps.
- When the cover is removed, be surprise of the square-ness of the cube again.

Anyway, Brussels Summer Open really sounds good. It'll be a blast!


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 6, 2008)

Erik said:


> I kinda changed my perfect cubing conditions recipe for getting good times at a competition, yes... and this one actually includes a good sleep.
> Other ingredients are:
> - Joel, Rama, Ton, Ron, Guus, Arnaud, Sander, Sven, Frank Morris, Adam Zamora, Gunnar, Kare, Henrik, Kirstina, Jean, Edouard, Gilles, Dan H, Lars V, Kai, Dennis, Maria, Joey and the hungarian + polish guys should be present at the competition. The more people, the better the times will be.
> - Use the farest timer from the scrambling table.
> ...



If I get lucky, I may also be there ! 

Btw, Erik, I wouldn't include sleep into your recipe, I think that I could just do the 12.56 avg in Italy because I was too tired to be nervous


----------

